# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Những kẻ thù đáng sợ trong Bloodborne

## chungdp

Gần 1 năm sau ngày ra mắt chính thức trên toàn thế giới, PS4 vẫn thiếu vắng đi những tựa game độc quyền chất lượng để thu hút người chơi. Hãng phát hành Sony hứa hẹn mọi chuyện sẽ khác trong năm 2015 tới, mở đầu bằng *Bloodborne* - sản phẩm đến từ From Software (nổi danh với loạt game Souls).
Tại lễ trao giải Golden Joystick Awards 2014 vừa diễn ra tại thành phố London, bên cạnh những cái tên đáng chú ý như The Witcher 3, Project CARS, *Bloodborne* cũng công bố một đoạn trailer mới, trong đó giới thiệu một số loài quái vật có kích thước từ lớn đến khổng lồ mà người chơi sẽ có cơ hội đối mặt.  
[embedded content]
Trailer mới của Bloodborne tại lễ trao giải Golden Joystick Awards 2014.
Phát triển bởi From Software nên cũng không lấy gì làm ngạc nhiên khi lối chơi của *Bloodborne* mang đậm dấu ấn của những người tiền nhiệm như Dark Souls. Tuy nhiên game cũng có cho mình những nét mới như bỏ đi vật phẩm hồi máu để thay vào đó là khả năng hút sinh lực từ kẻ thù của nhân vật, trang bị thêm súng, hạn chế việc đỡ đòn để người chơi tập trung vào tránh né nhiều hơn... Tất cả đều nhằm mục đích đẩy cao tốc độ gameplay của game.


*Bloodborne* sẽ được phát hành độc quyền trên hệ máy PS4 dự tính vào ngày 6/2.
*>> Bloodborne công bố ngày phát hành chính thức*

----------

